# Dauphin Island



## blake walters (Mar 12, 2018)

Capt Yano Serra or Capt Dan Kolenich are the two I’d recommend in the mobile Bay Area for shallow water/inshore stuff. Fall is a great time of year for big reds in this area.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

https://www.richardschmidtflyfishing.com/richard-schmidt-fly-fishing-guide/

Richard is good...really good. And a personable guy to boot. Give him a shout.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

blake walters said:


> Capt Yano Serra or Capt Dan Kolenich are the two I’d recommend in the mobile Bay Area for shallow water/inshore stuff. Fall is a great time of year for big reds in this area.


Patric Garmeson of Ugly Fishing is another good choice.

Any of these guys can put you on the fish. Like Blake said, fall is the time of year to catch the big reds.


----------



## labman1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it. My favorite time of the year to fish, but have never been to LA.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Second Yano or Dan for fly fishing. The fall is when it gets awesome.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I just realized that you plainly stated flyfishing, Yano is definitely your guy for that.


----------

